# New Diy observation hive with part of a late season swarm.



## teatimetony (Jul 23, 2013)

This is the hive and girls as of today.


----------



## Homemaid (Sep 4, 2013)

Looks good !!


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

I jealous! I wanted an OH inside my house during the winter, but the hubby said No. But in Virginia, my outdoor top bar hive will be busy as it stays pretty warm during the winter months. 

Just curious, will you allow your bees cleansing flights outdoors during the colder months? I didn't see any sort of tubing to let them climb out of the hive. Is it possible to keep the bees confined the entire time? I might have garnered a Yes for my inside hive had it not required modifications to our bathroom window.


----------



## teatimetony (Jul 23, 2013)

I actually let them out today. It was the first time since the queen was introduced and it was only in the mid 60s so i figured it would be a good day for cleansing and cleaning dead bees from the hive. As my luck goes the hive was robbed while outside another 30 or so bees died in an already small colony. There is still a good cluster over the comb with eggs and the queen is ok. They are all back inside now I think i might do the rest of there cleansing flights in a green house.


----------



## teatimetony (Jul 23, 2013)

Im having some problems with moisture. I just got back from a weekend away and the hive had become very humid. The feeder has been removed and the bottom board cleaned to help it along. Is this a sign of poor ventilation or because the colony took such a hit it cant keep airflow up?

Looking for some pointers for what to do.
-More ventilation holes? 
-Screened bottom board? 
-Reduce feeding to and hour or 2 a day? (I think this has a big impact on moisture)


----------

